# A Comprehensive Faith



## RamistThomist

This book is interesting on a number of levels. It reflects Reconstructionist thought that is outside the “mainstream” Reformed world. While Christian Reconstruction (which I define as the application of Cornelius Van Til to all areas of life) began in the Reformed church, it quickly spread elsewhere.

Some of these articles are outstanding. Others, to put it mildly, are not. Some lack a necessary theological precision, whatever else their merits may be. The book is divided in a way that actually reflects Reconstructionist thought: Biblical Studies, Theology, Culture, and Concluding Applications. 

Introduction
The opening 50 pages introduce the life and work of Rousas John Rushdoony. Mark Rushdoony’s bio of his father can be found online—and I even think it is available in a post on PB. 

Biblical Studies
Theodore Letis writes an article defending the Ecclesiastical Text. I really don’t know where I stand on this position, but the article was kind of misleading. I thought since this was a Festschrift, it would have Rushdoony’s positions on this. It didn’t. It wasn’t a bad article, but not what I was looking for. 

Brian Abshire writes on Rushdoony’s position on Covenant, Grace, and Law. This is probably where many Reformed thinkers will take issue. Abshire did a fine job explicating his thought. I think Rushdoony was right to point out that any kind of covenant between God and man will be gracious to some extent. Any time the Creator of the Universe condescends to man, that is some aspect of grace. And of course, whenever the Creator and Lord speaks, that is law, for his word is binding. However, I think Rushdoony’s criticism of the Covenant of Works errs, however interesting it may be. 

Joe Morecraft does a good job connecting Holiness and Dominion. He does this by showing how both Psalms 1 and 2 are necessary for Christian Reconstruction. Before we can get to the obvious dominion in Psalm 2 (it is embarrassing that Reformed people miss this), we need to have the holiness of Psalm 1. This is probably the most important article. Many recons have missed this point. 

Culture
“But it Does Move!” Thomas Schirrmacher examines the Galileo affair. This is really neat. While he doesn’t come out and affirm anything like geocentrism (which is an interesting discussion for another day), he does show some less than savory aspects of Galileo’s life and scholarship. Again, what does this have to do with Rushdoony?

In “Why Christians Need to Understand Economics,” Stephen Perks nicely shows how the law of God is applied to one sphere of life. His thesis is that Economics is relevant, not neutral, addressed biblically, affects culture and civilization. He gives a brief history of it. He then shows, very importantly, how pietism (and we now see this in the Reformed area) damages not only economics, but the Christian’s ability to be salt and light in the earth. Perks writes, “Hence, without a well-thought out Christian perspective on these issues, pietists unwittingly imbibe the truly worldly values around them” (181). 

Herb Titus gives an exposition on Rushdoony on the Law of God. This is particularly good for Titus is a legal professor himself. Indeed, it was Rushdoony’s teaching on the law which converted Titus out of an evolutionary framework. The authority of biblical law comes in seeing that no man or nature can establish a law that is fixed as to time, uniform as to person, and universal as to place.

Conclusion
I write this review because I heard it through the grapevine that another Festscrift or biography on Rushdoony will be out in the future. This book is a good introduction to most of Rushdoony’s thought. On the other hand, some articles have nothing to do with Rushdoony and leave the reader confused.


----------



## Pilgrim

I think Rushdoony and Sandlin basically agreed with Letis on the textual issue and used the KJV, so that is no doubt why the Letis article appears there. However, Letis certainly was no Reconstructionist and I think became Lutheran largely over that issue so in that respect his writing something for this book is surprising.

P.S. I have no idea why it says "member review, overall rating 1" since I don't see where to rate it in the first place.


----------



## 3John2

Thanks, I was wondering about this book & was considering ordering it. Perhaps I'll wait for the other one.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

3John2 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about this book & was considering ordering it. Perhaps I'll wait for the other one.



When is the other one meant to be coming out?


----------



## RamistThomist

Daniel Ritchie said:


> 3John2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering about this book & was considering ordering it. Perhaps I'll wait for the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the other one meant to be coming out?
Click to expand...


Anytime, which could be next month or two years from now. I talked with the publishers about a year and a half ago. He said the people responsible for this project have a lot of other more immediate demands.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3John2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering about this book & was considering ordering it. Perhaps I'll wait for the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the other one meant to be coming out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anytime, which could be next month or two years from now. I talked with the publishers about a year and a half ago. He said the people responsible for this project have a lot of other more immediate demands.
Click to expand...



BTW was A Comprehensive Faith not published in 1998 when Rush was still alive?


----------



## RamistThomist

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the other one meant to be coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime, which could be next month or two years from now. I talked with the publishers about a year and a half ago. He said the people responsible for this project have a lot of other more immediate demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW was A Comprehensive Faith not published in 1998 when Rush was still alive?
Click to expand...


1996, so he was still alive but I think he had poor health towards the end.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime, which could be next month or two years from now. I talked with the publishers about a year and a half ago. He said the people responsible for this project have a lot of other more immediate demands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW was A Comprehensive Faith not published in 1998 when Rush was still alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1996, so he was still alive but I think he had poor health towards the end.
Click to expand...


Oh right, its just that it says the book was published in 2003.


----------



## RamistThomist

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW was A Comprehensive Faith not published in 1998 when Rush was still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1996, so he was still alive but I think he had poor health towards the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, its just that it says the book was published in 2003.
Click to expand...


Oops. I was lazy when I did the book review. I had to go to Amazon to copy the ISBN, so I just assumed the date posted there (2003, I presume) was the real date.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1996, so he was still alive but I think he had poor health towards the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, its just that it says the book was published in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops. I was lazy when I did the book review. I had to go to Amazon to copy the ISBN, so I just assumed the date posted there (2003, I presume) was the real date.
Click to expand...


Mystery solved.


----------

